# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si do silleni ose si po silleni me vjehrrën tuaj?

## Julianna

Per shumicen e femrave gjeja e pare qe i shqeteson kur mendojne per martesen jane grindjet qe do kete me vjehrren,problemet qe do i sjelle ne marredhenie me burrin.
Si do silleni?
Po ju meshkujt c'pozicion do mbani ne kte rast?

----------


## Fiori

Fatkeqsisht me sa kuptova kjo teme u fshi nga nje prej moderatoreve kur ai ishte duke pastruar gjithe postimet e teperta dhe sharjet qe kishin mbizoteruar diskutimin.

Postimet tuaja qe kishin lidhje me temen mund ti lexoni KËTU.


Pershendetje

----------


## smokkie

Vallai me gjithe ato gjera qe po ndodhin ne shqiperi vetem te vjehrra nuk i shkon kujt mendja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Une do e shkis me te puthura nqs me bie ne dore vjerra .

E di qe do e dua shume .

----------


## PINK

Si princeshe do e mbaj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Si princeshe do e mbaj.


jo si une ama, un kam per ti lar kembet dite e nate  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Si-hanA

> Si princeshe do e mbaj.



 ...dhe perseri s'do jet` e kenaqur.Do kerkoje vendin e Mbretereshes!  :ngerdheshje:  :d

----------


## INFINITY©

Une per vjerren vdes, biles edhe i kam thene qe po te doje te jetoje me ne po zonja tha qe kur t'i merziten 4 shtepite e saj, do vije tek e imja. Sa me urren shtriga, hic s'me do.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Une per vjerren vdes, biles edhe i kam thene qe po te doje te jetoje me ne po zonja tha qe kur t'i merziten 4 shtepite e saj, do vije tek e imja. Sa me urren shtriga, hic s'me do.


dashuria e vjerres nuk fitohet kollaj infy, duhet dedikim, optimizem dhe djers te fitosh zemren e mamas te burrit tend...cdo femer, para se te martohet, misionin e pare duhet te jet si te kujdeset dhe sa ta bej pervete vjeren...kam shkruajtur nje liber per kete, shpresoj se e lexon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

sillem me te me mire se djali i saj
madje e shtyj djalin e saj qe ta marre me shpesh ne tel ta ndihmoj me shume nga ana financiare dhe prap llafe degjoj 

qe kur je me Maryen na ke harruar fare  thote ke ndryshuar,je ftohur me ne ...

tash per tash nuk jetojme bashke, por po te duhet nje sy qorr e nje vesh i shurdhet
do ta bejme..........

----------


## addela

vallahi 1 gjo smorr vesh ktu 
po pse u hoq kjo mer jahu.? smund te flasi robi lishem hic ma pas fryk se i heqin postimin.
pse mer me zor duhet me i dasht vjerrat,po atyne qe esht me ia fut plumin si i bohet?

----------


## fashion_girl

me shtepia te vecanta(te pakten kshu nuk ngecemi) dhe natyrisht do te jet gjithmon e rrespektuar deri sa te jet gjalle!

----------


## Lady Oscar

do i drejtoj edhe faqen tjeter, po e desh nevoja. qashtu!

----------


## Julianna

> pse mer me zor duhet me i dasht vjerrat,po atyne qe esht me ia fut plumin si i bohet?


Adela,po dhe sikur te behet e lige(sic e pershkruan ti),be sikur se ve re ne menyre qe te kesh harmoni me njeriun e zemres.

----------


## Julianna

Eshte e mbjellur tek shume njerez sikur vjehrra eshte dicka e urryer,e cila e shikon nusen si armike qe nga dita e pare e hyrjes se saj ne shtepi te bashkeshortit.Shpesh here ndodh qe nusja shikon cdo fjale qe thote vjehrra apo cdo levizje qe ajo ben,pastaj fillon te thur ngjarje e histori,e me pas fillon sherri,urrejne njera-tjetren,zhduket rrespekti,e shume te mira qe ekzistonin ne ate shpi.
Duhet te flakesh nga mendja ate pamje te frikshme te vjehrres,dhe ne vend te saj te vendosesh ate qe vjehrra jote eshte sikur NENA jote,e ne rast se ajo gabon sillu ndaj saj si do ishe sjell ndaj NENEN tende

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Varet nese e ka te bukur djalin do e rishikojme kete punen e vjerres 
nese e ka djalin llapush e shkreta ajo cdo heqe  :shkelje syri: 
juli me shendet foton :perqeshje:

----------


## Julianna

> Varet nese e ka te bukur djalin do e rishikojme kete punen e vjerres 
> nese e ka djalin llapush e shkreta ajo cdo heqe 
> juli me shendet foton


Po nuk ka perfekt,pastaj eshte zemra ajo qe me intereson se bukuria ska shume pike,, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

sa problematike u be kjo vjehrra... sic sillem me te tjeret ashtu do sillem edhe me vjerren...

----------


## addela

Dje shkoj tek vjerra.
Nje nga zakonet tone esht paja qe vijn e morin 1 jav para marteses. Mthot vjerra my te fejuarit,nuse se mos me shtjesh minifunde apo bluze me tdal kerthiza jasht se vijn rob e shofin pajen. I them une po une sdo vishem si drone,me thot sa tjem une gjall ti do bosh cte them une kur tvdes une bo cir dush.i bjen me rrojt ti ja 20 vjet un jom 48 ateher do vesh mini une ene kanatiere?  I fejuari me thot mire e ka se flasin robt. Kte momen tate do e boj qe ta mori malinaken nga mjesi gjer ne dark.
Ti juli thu qe do e duash si nenen tende,me te ron nje si kjo do e duash akoma? Sma ha menja

----------


## FierAkja143

Meqe eshte hapur nje teme e cila adreson vetem ato te cilat nuk jan te martuara, po hap dhe un nje teme ne te cilen do doja VETEM mendimet e atyre qe jan te martuara dhe qe kan vjehrre..ne menyre qe te marim mendime realiste dhe te rrim sa me larg opinioneve idealist.  Pra si *DO* silleni me vjehhren tuaj vs si *PO* silleni me vjehrren tuaj.  


Kam disa pyetje qe do doja te pergjigjeni:
- Si po silleni ju qe jeni te martuar/a me vjehrren tuaj?  
-Si sillet ajo me ju?  
-Ka ndryshuar mardhenja juaj pas marteses? 
-Jetoni ne nje shtepi me te apo jo?
-Si i adresoheni? Me emrin e pare? Emrin e fundit? mama? etc.

----------

